# Fulton 5329 Combination Plane



## Red5hft (Dec 20, 2018)

Here are a few photos of a beautiful Fulton 5329 combination plane I acquired in February. It is 100% complete with all cutters and screwdriver in original pasteboard box. The cutters are in the original canvas roll. 



The Fulton 5329 combination plane with the "waffle grip" vs. a knob was offered by Sears, Roebuck & Co. from the spring of 1925 through the spring of 1927. Just 3 years. Then the plane was offered with a more common wood knob for just 6 months from the fall 1927 until spring of 1928. In the spring of 1928, the Craftsman line of tools was introduced, with the Craftsman Combination plane replacing the Fulton 5329. While Fulton planes continued to be sold by Sears, Roebuck & Co. until 1944, the introduction of the Craftsman brand of tools was the beginning of the end of the Fulton in-house line of tools for Sears, Roebuck & Co. 



The Fulton 5329 is unpolished nickel plated with mahogany fence. The H.G. Collins 1916 patented cutter holding mechanism is more secure than the Stanley design. An uncommon plane from an historic era. I can't wait to sharpen the cutters and put this piece of history to use.


----------



## Red5hft (Dec 20, 2018)

1916 H.G. Collins Combination Plane Patent


----------

